# Advice needed!! (adoption panel and moving house!?)



## ziggy - 5 (Aug 29, 2011)

Hello  -  Can anyone offer some advice with our dilema! We have recently finished the h/s part of our adoption journey and hope to go to panel
            at the beginning of October   but as luck would have it (although we weren't really looking!) a house has come onto the market in an 
            area that we really wanted to move to, its in our price range and they dont become available that often, its much better for kids and the 
            schools are nicer!  Anyway if by some miracle we did move what impact would this have on things - could things still move forward as after 
            approval it could be a fair while until we hopefully get matched, or would we be starting almost from the beginning?  
                
            Please help any advice would be great!
            Ziggy x


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Hi Ziggy

From chats we have had with our SW before now about extensions and moving house, she said if we did it before placement they would have to do a H&S check on the place and assess it and the area and amend part of the PAR.

It would be worth speaking to your SW about this as different agencies have different policies.

Good luck
OT


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hello Ziggy

Congratulations on completing your h/s.   

I actually moved house after I'd been approved at panel. The SW had to come round and do another assessment on the house itself - health and safety forms etc.

It sounds like its a positive move so hopefully all will be OK for you.

Good luck   

Lottie x


----------



## skyblu (Sep 9, 2010)

Hi Ziggy,

We had the same confersation with our s/w last week.
We have seen a house we really like and it has just been reduced in price and is now affordable to us, I thought we would not be able to proceed as we have just stared our h/ study.
When we mentioned this to our s/w she said she does not expect our life's to go on hold and if this is what we want then we should go for it, and that she would do another health and safety on our new house.
The only thing that might put a spanner in the works is if you want to move within the first year of placement.
Then again all agencies can differ, so speaking with your s/w should put your mind to rest.
Well done on getting through h/study and best of luck with your panel date and hopefully you wont have to wait to long.

Skyblu.xx


----------



## ziggy - 5 (Aug 29, 2011)

Thanks skyblu, damelottie and OT for your advice!!  I dont feel quite so scared to mention things to our sw now! I was worried that they might freak out! We added another pet half way through our home study and that has already delayed our panel date by two months! They saw this as a big change to our family dynamics!!?? but as you say things cant go on hold forever! 
All the best and thanks again!
Ziggy x


----------

